# The Redwood Empire R/C Ground Pounder’s



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

http://www.thegroundpounders.com/

The Redwood Empire R/C Ground Pounder’s are one of Northern California's oldest radio controlled car clubs. A not-for-profit organization, the GP Club was established to promote the general interests of all person engaged in the hobby/sport of radio controlled auto racing.

*Club meetings are held on the third Tuesday of each month, starting at 7:30pm* , at the Round Table Pizza across from Coddingtown Mall in Santa Rosa. Each meeting covers GP Club business, race reports, show-and-tell with members cars and a raffle with great prizes.

The Ground Pounder’s enjoy a family atmosphere at the Club meetings and the r/c racing events they host. Not only is belonging to the Club a great way to show your support for r/c car racing in Northern California, but there are some excellent member benefits. Members are eligible for discounts on entry fees and are able to participate in the yearly GP Club Point Series.

The Ground Pounder Club is a ROAR affiliated club. You do not need to be a ROAR member to join the club, but must belong to ROAR to race at Club events. 

​Yearly membership dues for the Redwood Empire R/C Ground Pounders Club are: ​$12.00 for a single membership and $18.00 for a family membership.​


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

next race aug 6


----------

